# Crunkcore...



## Vidboy10 (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm seriously OUTRAGED by shitty music like this. Someone on my MSN told me to listen to a song called "Blue Steel" from the band called "Brokencyde". It sounded kinda like a metal band, so i said to her "Alright." So I searched it up and i couldn't believe what i was listening too....



Seriously, the first 5 seconds it was alright, I knew it was a Rap song after that but after the screaming and the Auto-tune...
I seriously just cried.... No, i'm not joking. I mean, FUCK, I rather listen to Souljia Bot then this shit...


----------



## silent sniper (Nov 29, 2009)

whats even worse than crunkcore...


"crabcore"


ew.


----------



## NeSchn (Nov 29, 2009)

Yup, both are awful. I really can't believe people like and enjoy this shit. I mean I do it too because I can growl and scream and I have an autotuner on my computer, but I do it for fun, I would never try to make money off of it because I know its fucking awful. I do it when I am bored, these guys are serious and are actually making money off of it which is really sad.

I hate music nowadays.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 29, 2009)

What the fuck man, just what the fuck... I don't even call this crap music, even more, it doesn't even deserve the term 'disturbing noise no one wants to hear'. I never heard of this before, and I hope I won't ever hear shit like this again...


----------



## Blue Zoidberg (Nov 30, 2009)

Ah, after managing a Hot Topic for a couple years I've had my fill of this.
Basically it's like this: bored, middle-class white kids listen to the widening range of 'core' crap music. 
They think it's the bee's knees to listen to other middle-class kids scream instead of sing and slap instruments instead of play them.


----------

